# Music for a young crowd



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys,

The residents where I work want to experience an american style halloween party.
I'm used to providing music for an 'older' crowd.
I dont think the witch doctor, monster mash and highway to hell are going to work with this group.
They are between the ages of 16 and 23.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

If you look for remakes and remixes of the classics (i.e. "Monster Mash," "Purple People Eater," "Spooky," etc.), there are a lot of good remakes out there that are "upbeat" and more modern-sounding (not the old AM-Radio bassless versions you usually hear). Finding the good ones is a task in-and-of itself, though; unfortunately there are a lot of BAD remakes out there, too.....

Just a few suggestions.....it all depends on your taste, I'll add.....

"*Monster*" by Skillet
"*This is Halloween*" by Marilyn Manson (a pretty good remake of the original)
"*Halloween*" by AFI
"*Halloween*" by Aqua
"*Haunted House*" by Elvira
"*The Bride of Frankenstein*" by Elvira
"*Monsta' Rap*" by Elvira
"*Zombie Stomp*" by Elvira
"*Dragula*" by Rob Zombie
"*Night of the Demon*" by Demon
"*Somebody's Watching Me*" by Rockwell
"*A Nightmare on My Street*" by DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
"*The Time Warp*" from _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_
"*Devil Inside*" by INXS
"*Nature Trail To Hell*" by Weird Al Yankovic (if they have a sense of humor)
"*Addams Groove*" by MC Hammer
"*Feed My Frankenstein*" by Alice Cooper
"*The Superhuman Monstershow*" by The Serpenteens
"*Living Dead Superstars*" by Zombie Girl
"*(He's Back) The Man Behind The Mask*" by Alice Cooper
"*Walk Like A Zombie*" by The Horrorpops
"*Vampire*" by Bif Naked
"*Trick or Treat*" by Nekromantix
"*Goodnight Moon*" by Shivaree
"*Fashion Zombies*" by The Aquabats
"*My Baby Loves Monster Movies*" by The R.S. Fieldtrip
"*I Don't Believe In Ghosts*" by Tyri Shiek
"*Teenage Frankenstein*" by Alice Cooper
"*The Zombie Dance*" by Halloween Kickerz
"*Creepy Doll*" by Jonathan Coulton
"*The Wicked Witch*" by Lene Lovich
"*Dead!*" by My Chemical Romance
"*Dracula's Wedding*" by OutKast
"*I Walked With A Zombie*" by Wednesday 13

I have over 4,000 Halloween songs in my mp3 folder, so these are just the tip of the iceberg. Have a listen....it'll get you started, anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd say try the recording "The Haunted House: 20 Tracks To Make You Scream In The Night". It is all 1930's - 1950's Halloween Themed Songs. Then there is also "These Ghoulish Things" , "Horror Bop" and "Halloween Stomp" that are older Halloween Songs.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions!

MsM


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

jtohm said:


> I have over 4,000 Halloween songs in my mp3 folder, so these are just the tip of the iceberg.


Day-um! lol

I'd also suggest any song by *Cult of the Psychic Fetus*, particularly "She-Devil."


----------

